# Iwcf



## eas (15 مايو 2007)

الان الشهادة الدولية في مجال الحفر و التحكم في الابار
لا غنى عنها لكل من اراد الترقي في مجال الحفر و السفر الى الخارج 
معلومات اساسية عن الشهادة 
بدأت هذة الشهادة في عام 1993 و هي تنقسم الى قسمين 
القسم الاول 
driller level 
القسم الثاني 
supervisor level


----------



## eas (15 مايو 2007)

الان الشرح مقدم من شركة شل 
للمزيد
 اضغط هنا


----------



## eas (15 مايو 2007)

و الن امتحانات الشهادة نماذج متعددة للامتحانات و حلولها 
للمزيد
اضغط هنا


----------



## eas (16 مايو 2007)

و الان تمارين على موضوع اليوم
هذة التمارين جيدة للغاية لكل مهتم بالموضوع
للمزيد
 اضغط هنا


----------



## eas (16 مايو 2007)

و استكمالا للموضوع نقدم مجموعة من البرامج التي تسهل لمهندس الحفر ان يحسب العديد من الاشياء تو فيرا لوقته
هامة جدا لكل من يعمل في مجال الحفر
للمزيد
اضغط هنا


----------



## محمد منير حسن (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله اخى على هذه المعلومات القيمة انا طالب فى بكالوريس هندسة القاهرة قسم فلزات ومهتم بالأمن الصناعى فى شركات البترول ويا ريت تعرفنى بنفسك اكتر


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (17 مايو 2007)

عمل رائع جدا نتنمنى الاستمرار


----------



## محمود على أحمد (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى لكنى لم أجد شييئا على موقع الرابيد شير مما ذكرت


----------



## محمود على أحمد (30 مايو 2007)

*هذا الموقع فيه كل ما يتعلق بدورةIWCF* 






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]IWCF Members click here[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*LOGIN*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]to login in to your website[/FONT]​ </SPAN> 



*http://www.iwcf.org /*


----------



## ah_sheref (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad82 (8 أغسطس 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في طريقة تحميل الملفات من الموقع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خييييير 
ننتظر منك المزيد فى مجال الحفر


----------



## defo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدايااخي


----------



## defo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يااخي وجزاك الله كل خير 
بس ياريت لوكان عندك باقي الاجزاء 3و4و5 ياريت ترفعهم 
وهم sub sea well control :eqipment and operation
sub sea well control: Principle and practices 
marin operation


----------



## ترياق اربع وعشرين (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم جزيل الشكرعلى قبولى فى هذاالموقع الكريم


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------

